# Anruf von "Europol"



## Nicko1998 (20 April 2022)

Heute morgen Anruf auf einer meiner Mobilfunknummern. Angezeigte Rufnummer: *+491768509501*. Es meldete sich eine weibliche, sehr akzentbehaftete Stimme mit "This is Europol". Weiter kam sie nicht mehr. Nummer ist wohl gespooft und Masche ist bekannt: https://www.google.com/search?q=eur...69i60j69i61.5911j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 April 2022)

Soeben schon wieder Anruf auf derselben Mobilfunknummer. Angezeigte Rufnummer: *+491515075592*. Wieder dieselbe weibliche, sehr akzentbehaftete Stimme "This is Europol. Your ID-Card is used for crime". Dann war die Verbindung plötzlich unterbrochen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (20 April 2022)

Anruf der dritte. Angezeigte Rufnummer: *+49151509501*. Die sind aber hartnäckig. Hab gleich aufgelegt und meinen Angehörigen eine Warnung geschickt, denn meine Tochter hatte gestern auch drei Anrufe in Abwesenheit von ähnlichen Mobilfunknummern und sich schon Gedanken gemacht. Drecksbande!


----------



## jupp11 (20 April 2022)

Ähnliche Nummern   mit ähnlichem Gebrabbel sind bei mir vor ein paar Tagen auch ein halbes Dutzend mal gelandet.
Nummern insbesondere Handynummern, die ich nicht kenne, ignoriere ich grundsätzlich.

Sie aufzulisten ist sinnlos, da sie ständig  mit anderen Nummern gespooft werde.


----------



## jupp11 (21 April 2022)

Und wieder mehrere Anrufe








						Anrufe von angeblich Europol oder Interpol - RATGEBER INTERNETKRIMINALITÄT
					

Täter geben sich am Telefon als Interpol-/Europol-Mitarbeiter aus und fordern zum Datenabgleich auf, weil die eigene Identität betroffen sei.



					www.polizei-praevention.de


----------



## Nicko1998 (30 April 2022)

Unglaublich, wie gutgläubig doch manche sind: "Die Frau erhielt am Donnerstagnachmittag offenbar mehrere Anrufe eines Mannes, der sich als "Anthony Daniels" vorstellte und erklärte, er arbeite bei Europol. In dem Gespräch brachte er die Frau dazu, eine App auf ihren Computer herunterzuladen und darüber mehrere hohe Geldbeträge zu überweisen: insgesamt 80.000 Euro." https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regi...-trickbetrueger-ueberwiesen-_arid,878065.html


----------



## jupp11 (30 April 2022)

Federal Police: Ruft diese Polizei bei Ihnen an – gleich auflegen | BR.de
					

Derzeit verunsichern Anrufe vom "Federal Police Department" viele Menschen am Festnetz oder Mobiltelefon. Was dahinter steckt und wie Sie reagieren sollten.




					www.br.de


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2022)

Geht unvermindert weiter









						Anrufe von angeblich Europol oder Interpol - RATGEBER INTERNETKRIMINALITÄT
					

Täter geben sich am Telefon als Interpol-/Europol-Mitarbeiter aus und fordern zum Datenabgleich auf, weil die eigene Identität betroffen sei.



					www.polizei-praevention.de
				









						Bundesnetzagentur  -  Aktuelle Hinweise - Aktueller Hinweis
					






					www.bundesnetzagentur.de
				





> Die Bundesnetzagentur erhält derzeit Hinweise darauf, dass Verbraucherinnen und Verbraucher Anrufe im Namen von Europol oder anderen vermeintlichen internationalen Polizeibehörden („Federal Police“, „FBI“ etc.) erhalten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Achtung: Weiterhin falsche Europol-Anrufe von Betrügern
					

Die letzten Wochen wurden in Deutschland wohl Tausende Menschen durch Betrüger angerufen, die sich als Ermittler von Europol, Interpol, dem Bundeskriminalamt oder anderen Polizeibehörden (z.B. FBI) ausgeben. Ziel der betrügerischen Anrufe ist es, das Opfer zu einem Rückruf zu veranlassen, so dass da



					www.borncity.com


----------



## jupp11 (22 Juni 2022)

https://www.zeit.de/digital/2022-06/telefonbetrug-europol-polizei-faq



> Telefonbetrug: Europol ist dran? Besser schnell auflegen
> Betrügerische Anrufer, die sich als Polizei ausgeben, versuchen derzeit, Geld zu erbeuten. Was Sie dazu jetzt wissen sollten – und wie Sie richtig reagieren.





> Es wird von den Behörden empfohlen, möglichst schnell die örtliche Polizeidienststelle einzuschalten. Denn Verbindungsdaten werden von den Netzbetreibern in der Regel in einem kurzen Zeitraum gelöscht. Um möglichst effektiv gegen Anrufer vorgehen zu können, braucht die Polizei genaue Angaben zum Zeitpunkt der Anrufe und der verwendeten Rufnummer.


Von gespooften Nummern haben die wohl noch nie was gehört   "örtliche Polizeidienststelle einschalten


----------

